# Roseline shark mysteriously gone



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I just noticed that one of my 3 roseline sharks is missing from the tank.It's gone without a trace. I carefully looked around the rocks and driftwood to see if it's rotting somewhere but found nothing. Looked around the tank to see if it has jumped out, checked my python gravel vac to see if I accidentally sucked it up, but nothing. I'm very surprised because it was a fully grown 4" barb that looked completely healthy. Honestly, I don't remember the last time I saw it,because I don't really keep track of my fish count daily, and even if a fish dies I would expect to find it floating around the tank especially if it's as big as 4". My only explanation is that my pleco and raphael took care of its dead body overnight. I'm a bit sad because I had this fish for almost 2 years now and it takes a while for them to grow to their adult size.If you have any suggestions of what might have happened please feel free to share, I really want to solve this mystery, but there are no clues whatsoever.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow sorry to hear but that's quite a big fish to just go missing !

Double check the surroundings - maybe he/ she jumped


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I second Bullet, but want to add - check a WIDE radius.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, the tank has a glass top. I only partially opened one of the two glass parts so my feeder can drop food in the tank so the direction of its supposed jump is limited.The opening is also right next to a door so, I'm almost certain it didn't jump. I'm leaning towards the fact that it was probably eaten by other fish after it died. I read online that these fish could be stressed quite easily. Maybe it was stressed by the weekly wc or maybe bullied(although I didn't notice anything other than usual chasing that fish do all the time). To be honest I don't know how long this fish has been missing for. It could've been a long time but I never noticed, although I believe I saw the 3 of them last week.I don't think it's age because these barbs were juveniles when I bought them and had them for almost 2 years.I have to wait for them to go on sale again at PJ pets to get some.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Boy that is an efficient clean up crew you have if it died and was eaten but I guess over the course of several days it's possible - especially if you didn't notice right away 

Suggestion for a replacement: start a new thread on this forum with the LF (looking for) title for one of the rose lines. You never know who might be on the forum looking to sell at a good price


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I asked my dad this morning and he was also very surprised. He told me he saw the 3 of them 2-3 days ago. So it looks like it went missing in the last couple of days. I'm also surprised that the other fish would eat it without leaving at least a backbone behind, but I guess crazy things happen when the lights are out. My raphael is about 5" and my pleco is 9-10" these are the only fish active at night so I guess they are the culprit.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

It could have jumped. I had a flying fox the tank was covered and he jumped and then flopped around. I found him about 15 feet away from the tank.


----------



## marlonchow (Dec 9, 2014)

Could it be sucked inside a filter intake or a circulation pump if you have, as couple years ago, while I was on vacation, I lost one that gone inside the tube.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

No, the intakes have a guard over them and their opening is nowhere near as wide as the fish.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Just this past weekend I happened to be in the kitchen when I heard a "thump" in the living room. Figuring a fish had gone carpet surfing I ran around trying to find the fish but couldn't find it. Luckily, my Rottweiler ran into the room and right up to a spot ten feet away from the fish tank. He had found my Denison Barb in behind the nano reef almost out of reach flopping around behind the stand. I managed to grab it and threw him back into the tank. I hope he tells his friends not to do that...


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow! Looks 1 day I may find a naturally mummified roseline shark somewhere around the house.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

mitko1994 said:


> Wow! Looks 1 day I may find a naturally mummified roseline shark somewhere around the house.


You need a cat . Know anyone you can borrow one from ?


----------

